# Im looking for a taxadermist



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I would like to know if there are any good taxadermists in the Akron area.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

You should check out a taxidermist's work before you take your fish. THere are many in this area. Edsel's and Mike's Taxidermy (There are a few Mike's Taxidermies-- all different Mikes). 

I'm partial to Skip's Taxidermy. www.skipstaxidermy.com


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

This site might be able to help you find a taxidermist in your area. http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/TAXDRMFH_00.php


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

pete at L & D tacke in Lakewood does nice work,you're right around 250-$300 on a 30'
walleye, he can be dificukt to deal with, but i seen his mounts in various stages u=of finish ans te look good,i;vehear that it;'s important to ask them how they want you to bring the fish. i've not had one donei have come so close to a 10 lbder thenwe will see, good luck


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

M.Magis on here is a taxidermist, ask him. He might know someone up there.


----------



## JK1912 (Jun 11, 2005)

here is a # to the Meekers they live in baberton ohio and they are great they do top notch work. I would recondmend to anybody. thats were I get my work done. Paul Meeker 330-819-4771 or 330-825-9040


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Try Alans Fish Mounting. He Is Located In Brunswick. He Does A Great Job At A Great Price. 440-983-1034


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Rex Reiber. RRR Taxidermy on Pressler Rd. He does fine work and he's a nice guy.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Another bump for RRR Taxidermy!! Rex does an unbelievable job. Walk into his basement you'll understand.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, in Navarre there's a guy called Lee Keller - his shop is called the Hunt n Shack. He's right off of Rt. 21 in Navarre.........

this guy is awesome! I'm pretty sure he does fish - he did my deer head for me couple years back.


----------



## BSpataroSEO (Jul 15, 2007)

There are a ton of taxidermy shops in NEO. 

This should get you started, www.thenaturalresource.com. Click on HUNTING.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

RRR did a musky for me back in the mid 90's and it still looks great - I'd recommend for fish anytime. I had Pineywoods do a buck mount this past season and would recommend them for deer also - fantastic work.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I second Pineywoods. They did my last buck & looks great. Way better than the other 3 I have. Great people too. Price was $325. Was also done before they said it would be.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Pineywood does really nice work.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

dan jennings in zanesville is very good its all he does
www.DanJenningstaxidermy.com


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Called Pineywood Tax. last summer he does not do fish anymore, just animals, a quick question is Edsels still in business, went by two months ago no sign of a Taxidermy Shop.
GOOD FISHING GUYS


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Try Skip's Taxidermy, Mantua, Go look at the work, see if you like it. 330-562-9801. You can also check out his work at Erie Outfitters, Avon, Hiway Bait, Marblehead, and at the Icebreaker show at Ravenna Marine, Saturday, March 15.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Skips Taxidermist Shop is the last place I will take a fish to get mounted. Two years ago I took two 10+in. bluegills to him, After 9 months I called him and he gave me a cock and bull story as to why they wer'nt done. 3 months later he called and said they were done. Went over to get them the biggest dissapointment I had , the colors were not close and the size was too small. I know what you will say why did you pay for them, well they were my grand daughters and she kept asking about them. Skips shop is thumbs down in my book.
 GOOD FISHING GUYS :G


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Disclaimer: I am Skip's son, and did taxidermy work for him for 10 years or more.*

I find it hard to believe it took 12 months to get 2 bluegill mounted at Skip's, but giving you the benefit of the doubt, it could happen, if you took the bluegill in during deer season or something.

You do realize that fish colors vary depending on the pond/lake they were caught, don't you? If you didn't supply pictures then what can you expect? Did you look at other Bluegill mounts of Skip's? His first award came on a Bluegill mount. Awards are based on peer judges for the National Taxidermy Association, by the way, and they adhere to incredibly stringent criteria. Skip does a nice Bluegill mount.

Regarding the size of the fish...the fish are stretched over anatomically correct forms. The fish is only as big as the skin. Your Bluegill were the size at which you caught them. If you have a special preference for a non-anatomically correct form/mount (i.e. bloat the stomach) then you must state your preference when you submit the fish...and supply pictures. 

It never ceases to amaze me that people NEVER specify their expectations. If you don't do this, you will get back a fish that is painted to the most common pattern for that species, and mounted on the taxidermists preferred form, which in Skip's case, is an anatomically correct styrofoam form. These anatomically correct forms tend to be less girthy than the typical sportsman tends to "remember".

If you want a bluegill painted purple, and overstretched to the point where it looks like it swallowed a tennis ball, I'm sure Skip or any other taxidermist would be perfectly happy to oblige, so long as you state your preference before the fish is mounted.

Taxidermists are artists. Each one is unique. It's up to you to review their work and give them some guidance if you want something that varies from what you have seen. I know for a fact that Skip's showroom has examples of every freshwater species you could want to mount. I also know for a fact that Skip will customize any color pattern, mounting position, or carve special forms, if you ask. 

Furthermore, if you don't like the color pattern, that paint can be stripped and the fish can be repainted very easily. This gives you a few options:


1. Call Skip. See if he is willing to do this.
2. Call another taxidermist (Jim's Taxidermy does nice fish), tell him you want some fish stripped and repainted.
3. Do nothing. Complain anonymously on a web forum, perhaps you'll get some satisfaction that way.

You do have some options. It's unfortunate that you are dissatisfied with your mount, but there's no reason you should be stuck with a mount that you don't like. There are ways to fix this.


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr. Crappie lover,
I think that you might have me mixed up with another taxidermist. I am Skip Schweitzer Mantua. Tel 330 562-9801. The main reason I say this is that I have never, not in 30 plus years, taken 9 months to do a fish--most usually it is 3 to 5 months. And I have a policy that if you are not satisfied you do not pay! I am aware that there is at least one other taxidermist in Portage County that sometimes refers to himself as Skips Taxidermy but I believe he is somewhere in southern Portage County or an adjoining county. I have had to deal with similar situations like this before. 
At any rate I would be MORE THAN GLAD to repair and repaint your fish for you FREE of charge, regardless of who did them, and would get them back to you in 2-3 weeks. Please take me up on the offer. I have made many friends and satisfied customers in this way. Thank-you, Skip Schweitzer-Walk In The Water.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

(Skips Taxidermy) Walk in the Water are there any other taxidermists in your Mantua area. I saw some of your work when I was there and it looked pretty good to me, but was unhappy with the sunfish. I dont say anything when I pick something up at a Taxidermist, had a duck mounted by Kulus in Bedford, terrible looking duck when I picked it up I told the guy he said the best they could do , Joe wasn't there. From that day on I refused to say anything. I had a steelhead mounted at PineyWood he painted it dark like it had been in the river for months it was a beautiful Silver and was caught in Nov. Told him and he said it was dark when I brought it in , It wasn't I have Pics to prove it.
I HOPE IM WRONG


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Check these out the two on left dorsal fins and tails, the right was done by another taxidermist eight years ago,


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Rex Reiber. RRR Taxidermy on Pressler Rd. He does fine work and he's a nice guy.





BassariskY said:


> Another bump for RRR Taxidermy!! Rex does an unbelievable job. Walk into his basement you'll understand.





Seaturd said:


> RRR did a musky for me back in the mid 90's and it still looks great - I'd recommend for fish anytime. I had Pineywoods do a buck mount this past season and would recommend them for deer also - fantastic work.


Rex Reiber i 4th ........he is a personal family friend and has done tons of mounts for our family everything from simple mounts to full cooler mounts 4 sports shows for my dads charter.......... they fished together since the 80s

i recomend him he will do a great job

hell he was even at my and my sisters wedding "the italian stalion"

tell him the hugheys say hi


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ahh i need to call rex but 


skip i have some banged up-beat up mounts can you repair them
i know it depends but what would you charge.........say all the fins are bent and cracked...........or a fin is missing..........or broke off


i probly have 20 mounts like this 
bass lm &sm
eyes
pile 
perch

what about a whole re paint

i am interested in what is involved and how someone repairs them


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Mr. Crappie lover, again I offer to repair/repaint your fish for you for free. If you will bring in the other bluegill that you like better, or a good picture of it i will replicate it. Skip.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Walk in the Water ; Skip I will be giving you a call within a week. 
Thank You: Crappie Lover


----------



## Walk in the Water (Aug 22, 2006)

Fishingful,
I routinely repair banged up mounts, fire damaged mounts, mounts that were poorly done by others. Repairing fins and tails is commonplace whether or not there is anything left of the original, and usually very reasonable. I would have to see the fish to quote a price, but, for example to fix a couple fins or repair a tail on ,say, a bass would be in the neighborhood of $10-20. To strip. repair ,and repaint a fish is about half the price of mounting a fish. I have never met a fish that I couldn't repair or save.
The method of repairing fish varies depending on what is the problem with the fish. I sometimes use parts from donor fish, synthetic parts to recreate original parts. and epoxy clays to fill, sculpt and remake parts. I also have a whole box of extra fish fins, tails.
Painting a fish can sometimes be a crap shoot because there is sooooo much variation in the original specimens. If no pictures are brought in then I generally paint a most recognizable pattern and color scheme unless directed to do otherwise. Probably less than 1&#37; of customers ever bring in a picture of their fish. I know from being involved with the various local and national taxidermy associations that this is, and continues to be, a problem area for taxidermists. Unlike furred animals and birds, fish require 100% painting.
If you would like to see a repair job in process, stop in during the next week. I am repairing, reconfiguring, and repainting a 20 lb brown trout for Erie Outfitters and it will be on display there when I am done. Anyone is always welcome to stop in and see what is being worked on, and how, at my shop.
Skip Schweitzer, Mantua, 330-562-9801 (About a 45 minutes from Talmadge.)
PS: You're right, Rex is a good taxidermist.


----------

